# An AquaClear 110 Media Layering Query...



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it okay for me to layer the sponge block first, then the two small sacks of BioMax pellets on top of the sponge, in my AquaClear 110's media basket?

Normally, I'll run two bags of Seachem Purigen on top of the sponge, as well, before the sacks of BioMax, but I did not purchase any yet...

Is this layering procedure correct?

Oh, also -- since I recently set up a new 60 gallon for my fancy goldfish, and this tank is very HIGH in terms of its volume distribution, the intake stem on the 110 is kind of short under the surface of the water, whereas I was able to attach an extension tube to the other HOB I'm running on the tank, an Aqueon QuietFlow 55, so that reaches in deeper to the bottom near the substrate...is it okay that my AquaClear's intake tube is kind of on the short side under the water? I didn't have an extension tube for it...

Does this matter?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a pair of Aquaclear HOBs for my 75 gallon tank (didn't fit over the lip so had to take them back). The manual stated sponge on bottom, then carbon, then biomax. So you should be fine.

And I would say your filter intake tube should also be fine, especially if you have good circulation. Have a circulation pump, powerhead, or at least a good air pump?


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

CAM said:


> I bought a pair of Aquaclear HOBs for my 75 gallon tank (didn't fit over the lip so had to take them back). The manual stated sponge on bottom, then carbon, then biomax. So you should be fine.
> 
> And I would say your filter intake tube should also be fine, especially if you have good circulation. Have a circulation pump, powerhead, or at least a good air pump?


Hi, CAM!

Thanks for the reply; I thought my layering of the media was okay, but I just wanted to be sure...

As for the circulation, well, my AquaClear 110 puts out a ton of water return flow, and I have two bubble bars pushing some circulation through the tank too, so there's some current...though I don't have a powerhead in the tank...


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Others can offer up opinions but I believe your filter intake tube is fine. In case you want it deeper, can you get extensions?

Hmmmm..... just did a Google search and....

AquaClear Extension Tube for 70, 110 Power Filters:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

CAM said:


> Others can offer up opinions but I believe your filter intake tube is fine. In case you want it deeper, can you get extensions?
> 
> Hmmmm..... just did a Google search and....
> 
> AquaClear Extension Tube for 70, 110 Power Filters:Amazonet Supplies


Yes, indeed I could get extensions (thanks for doing that Google search!) but I just wanted to know if it was okay that one isn't that deep into the tank while the other filter's is...


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Well then.... I could have just stopped at a simple, "yes".


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

CAM said:


> Well then.... I could have just stopped at a simple, "yes".


So, it is alright that one of my HOB filters -- the Aqueon 55-- has an intake tube that's far down deep into the tank to catch debris that's lower down, while the AquaClear 110's isn't that far into the tank, instead resting kind of high up under the water?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

IMO.... yes. Between the two of them, with even decent water circulation, the two filters will do a fine job, even with one tube not as deep as the other.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

CAM said:


> IMO.... yes. Between the two of them, with even decent water circulation, the two filters will do a fine job, even with one tube not as deep as the other.


Thank you very much CAM. 

In general, in your opinion, do these intake strainer areas of the filters NEED to be in a certain "position" to pick up debris? I mean, wherever they hang, they're going to catch debris, aren't they?

I understand that in certain circumstances, such as when substrate may be of sand, a lower intake could cause the sand to be sucked in and can do damage to a motor, but in general, does it really matter where these intakes fall?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I have done a ton of reading since deciding to get back into aquariums again but haven't come across any pros or cons regarding the depth of the intake tubes. But just applying logic, I think your current set up is efficient. If you had both of them just under the water surface, I would say no go. But one deep and one shallow.... OK.

Guess you will have to unplug the shallow one when you do water changes though.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

in my 110 i stack the sponge 1 purigen 1 ammo sorb then the charcol, along with that I also run a aq70 with the sponge I bag Purigen and a bag of chemi pure in a 40 gal


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

CAM said:


> I have done a ton of reading since deciding to get back into aquariums again but haven't come across any pros or cons regarding the depth of the intake tubes. But just applying logic, I think your current set up is efficient. If you had both of them just under the water surface, I would say no go. But one deep and one shallow.... OK.


Well, the AquaClear's intake isn't exactly "just under the surface" either, but it's not deep -- does this matter? 



> Guess you will have to unplug the shallow one when you do water changes though.


Oh, I've always shut down the power to the filters (learned this the hard way) when doing water changes; they're plugged into a surge protector, which I simply shut off...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

rift lake said:


> in my 110 i stack the sponge 1 purigen 1 ammo sorb then the charcol, along with that I also run a aq70 with the sponge I bag Purigen and a bag of chemi pure in a 40 gal


So, right now, my setup of:

*Sponge block on bottom
Two sacks of BioMax on top of sponge*

is okay? And when I'm ready to buy more Purigen,

*Sponge (bottom)
Dual Purigen Sacks (middle)
BioMax Sacks (top)*

is alright?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope.... should not be a problem.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks CAM!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to assist!


----------

